# Myrtle Beach HERF?



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Any intrest in a Myrtle Beach Herf? RJT


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Come on you guys, no one for meeting here? It would be a great place to have one. Lots of places to eat, 5 or more b&m shops. I would like to plan a scheduled event of going to different places and aranging it with the owners about us comming. RJT


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll be down there in August for V/K :r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'll be down there in August for V/K :r


V/K? What is that? RJT


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RJT said:


> V/K? What is that? RJT


Vacation. I go to myrtle every year with the family in august. Old Family tradition 

There are a bunch of good [email protected]'s down there, especially Nick's.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Vacation. I go to myrtle every year with the family in august. Old Family tradition
> 
> There are a bunch of good [email protected]'s down there, especially Nick's.


Nick's is great. Blarney Stones cigar bar is pretty cool too. I hope to put together a herf. RJT


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RJT said:


> Nick's is great. Blarney Stones cigar bar is pretty cool too. I hope to put together a herf. RJT


Blarney's is a damned cool place. Nick's my fav though, can sit, smoke, and I normally get a free pass to the crazyhorse 

If there is anything going on towards the end of August, first week of Sept LMK.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

*IF* things go as planned i'll be down at MB Feb 17/18/19. Me and The Missus are going down for a nice kid free weekend with lots of hot tubbing and sleeping late.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

My parents own a place at Holden Beach, NC so a MB Herf would be cool. But right now, its bad timing for me. Maybe in a few months.  


:ms NCRM


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I would want 10 or more to do an organized herf of sorts. I would arange a 2 day deal with local bars, shops, etc, for the event. RJT


----------

